# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  film "THE SOCIAL NETWORK"

## Invit

Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas l pour parler de mon avis sur le film "THE SOCIAL NETWORK" (=TSN pour aller plus vite) mais plutt de Facebook mme : le film prsente le fonctionnement de Facebook comme carrment une entreprise ! Hallucinant !

Je dois avouer que jamais je ne m'tais imagin a.

De plus la valeur de cette "entreprise" est estime  25 billions de dollars ! Vous vous rendez compte de ce que a reprsente ?
25 billions !

Je me demande combien de sites Internet fonctionnent d'une manire quivalente  celle-ci, et ce mme si leur valeur n'atteint pas les 25 billions de dollars/euros/autre monnaie ?

Cordialement, Gizmo.

----------


## Loceka

Ben google dj. Je crois qu'on peut considrer a comme une entreprise aussi...

----------


## Mr_Exal

Oui Facebook est une entreprise, ce n'est pas nouveau, c'est la plus grosse vitrine publicitaire sur le web.




> De plus la valeur de cette "entreprise" est estime  25 billions de dollars ! Vous vous rendez compte de ce que a reprsente ?
> 25 billions !


Attend bientt a va rentrer en bourse a va monter.




> Je me demande combien de sites Internet fonctionnent d'une manire quivalente  celle-ci


Tous ou presque, l'objectif c'est le profit, que a soit pour une bote qui tient un rseau social, un service qui aide les gens  tre rfrencs sur le net, une qui fait du cloud ou encore un diteur de jeux flash ou HTML5, ce qui me semble tout  fait normal  ::roll:: 

ps: Sinon j'ai bien aim le film (surtout la B.O. (Trent Reznor  :8-):  ) ).

----------


## Barsy

Je pense que c'est plutt 25 milliards non ? "Billion" en anglais et en franais n'ont pas le mme sens. En franais c'est 1000 milliards, en anglais c'est 1 milliard.

Et non, c'est pas choquant que a soit une entreprise. Vu l'ampleur que a a pris, il est normal que les moyens mis en uvre pour le grer aient eux aussi gonfl.

Sinon, le film est excellent. Avant de le voir je pensais me faire chier devant la biographie d'un nerd et au final il est trs bien crit et trs bien ralis.

----------


## Invit

Bonsoir,




> Je pense que c'est plutt 25 milliards non ?


C'est vrai a ! Merci je ne savais pas !

Enfin quoi qu'il en soit a reste colossal quand mme.

25 milliards de dollars... Avec a tu peux nourrir toute la plante  :;): 

Bonne soire  vous.

Cordialement, Gizmo.

----------


## Invit

@barsy : bonsoir,
Pourquoi est-tu en vert ? C'est nouveau ?
Depuis quand ?

----------


## micka132

> 25 milliards de dollars... Avec a tu peux nourrir toute la plante


Oui pendant 4 ou 5 jours :8-):

----------


## Barsy

> @barsy : bonsoir,
> Pourquoi est-tu en vert ? C'est nouveau ?
> Depuis quand ?


C'est parce que mon message a t plbiscit par l'ensemble de la communaut de DVP (ou en tout cas par ses 3 membres les plus minents).




> 25 milliards de dollars... Avec a tu peux nourrir toute la plante


25 milliards de Dollars = 19 milliards d'Euros
19 milliards d'Euros / 7 milliards de gens = 2.71  par personnes.

Mouais, a fait un peu frugal comme repas non ?

----------


## RomainVALERI

> Avec a tu peux *nourrir surveiller* toute la plante


 ::whistle::

----------


## Invit

> 19 milliards d'Euros / 7 milliards de gens = 2.71  par personnes.


Rassures-moi tu considres que toute la plante, y compris Bill Gates et la reine d'Angleterre n'ont pas de quoi manger un repas normal  :;):  ?

----------


## Barsy

> Rassures-moi tu considres que toute la plante, y compris Bill Gates et la reine d'Angleterre n'ont pas de quoi manger un repas normal  ?


Pourquoi ? Tu comptais pas les inviter ? 

Alors, refaisons maintenant le calcul avec les 5.42 conomis avec ces 2 couverts.  :;): 

a donne : 5.42 / 6 999 999 998 = 0.00000000078  conomis par personne. De quoi clairement mettre du beurre dans les pinards !!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

::mrgreen::  bien vu.
Bonne journe  toi.

Cordialement, Gizmo.

----------


## RomainVALERI

> *SPAM*


 ::koi::   ::koi::   ::koi:: 
Quelqu'un a-t-il le moindre dbut de piste sur le sens suppos de cette phrase ?

>>> je souponne poolq d'tre un bot branch sur un gnrateur de phrases moins perfectionn que le mien  ::mouarf:: 
*
edit : en effet, je n'tais pas loin ^^ c'est un authentique SPAM qui par ma faute a *failli* passer le test de Turing  merci BlueDeep ^^*

----------


## Bluedeep

> Quelqu'un a-t-il le moindre dbut de piste sur le sens suppos de cette phrase. ?
> 
> >>> je souponne poolq d'tre un bot branch sur un gnrateur de phrases moins perfectionn que le mien


C'est un spammer. Il en fleuri un ou deux toutes les semaines.
Je te suggre d'diter ton message, l tu lui offre une vitrine malgr qu'il ait dj t lourd.

----------


## kOrt3x

Bon parlons du film.
Perso, j'ai trs bien aim ce film, il montre trs bien la naissance de la startup  et de son dveloppement, ainsi que les coups durs d'une entreprise.

a montre aussi l'tat d'esprit du fondateur qui est un gnie dans son domaine.

Ce que j'aime aussi c'est l'ambiance des start up amricaines que nous n'avons malheureusement pas en franais, mais bon, on vera jamais en france la mthode de recrutement de dveloppeur comme dans le film.

----------


## Darkzinus

Bonjour,

J'avais vraiment ador ce film (vu au cinma et revu depuis) alors que j'tais trs rticent sur la thmatique. Il n'y a jamais de manque de rythme et le jeu des acteurs est excellent.

----------


## noobjava

On a beaucoup critiqu facebook pour plein de raisons, mais faut bien reconnatre que d'un point de vue strictement technique, Zuckberg est un gnie.

C'est un des premiers webmasters  avoir compris que le javascript est conu pour manipuler tous les objets de la page html, pas seulement pour faire juste un gadget dans un coin.

Il a 10 ans d'avance...

----------


## Dark_kikoo

Nempche facebook est  1,5 milliards de comptes il me semble !

Bon une grande partie des comptes sont inactifs voir des compte mort vu que leurs possesseurs sont morts  ::(: 
Enfin bref le film est vraiment sympa, j'aimerais bien comprendre quel langage Mark utilise,
 lorsqu'il pirate les sites de plusieurs fac pour mettre en place facemash  ::ccool::

----------

